# Something you always look FORWARD to and Why?



## Nacian (Aug 8, 2011)

How do you keep positive andwhat motivates you as a person?


----------



## otis (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 10 kids. 9 at home for the moment and another on the way. Motivation to get out of bed every morning because if I don't, all chaos will ensue. If I don't stay on top of things, it will come back to bite me quicker than snot on a hot day. And what do I look forward to? The opportunity to laugh and see humor in the antics of it all.


----------



## Winston (Aug 8, 2011)

Not being bombarded with questions.  That's what I look forward to.


----------



## alanmt (Aug 8, 2011)

When I come home from work every night, my daughter (who is 22 months old) stops whatever she is doing and runs full tilt, screaming happily, into my arms.

It might well be my favorite part of every day.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine still do it, but with less exuberance. Still enjoying it while it lasts, though.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Studying Law of Attraction most of the time.


----------



## Custard (Aug 9, 2011)

Coming back home and playing some Dota online. It makes me feel like I didn't spend my high school years idling. T-T


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 18, 2011)

Calvin and Hobbes comic strips. Doesn't matter what day it is, how I'm feeling, just gets you into a good mood.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 18, 2011)

I just keep thinking about the possibility of being published. It motivates me to keep banging out those sentences, and then editing them, and re-editing them. And after publication, maybe, just maybe, one day, someone might send me a check for one (or two).


----------



## Nacian (Aug 18, 2011)

guy_faukes said:


> Calvin and Hobbes comic strips. Doesn't matter what day it is, how I'm feeling, just gets you into a good mood.


Looked it up.....very sweet some of them.
Do you have a favourite/s?


----------



## Nacian (Aug 18, 2011)

Bilston Blue said:


> I just keep thinking about the possibility of being published. It motivates me to keep banging out those sentences, and then editing them, and re-editing them. And after publication, maybe, just maybe, one day, someone might send me a check for one (or two).



Have you got a publisher in mind? And have you had any interest?


----------



## Nacian (Aug 18, 2011)

otis said:


> I have 10 kids. 9 at home for the moment and another on the way. Motivation to get out of bed every morning because if I don't, all chaos will ensue. If I don't stay on top of things, it will come back to bite me quicker than snot on a hot day. And what do I look forward to? The opportunity to laugh and see humor in the antics of it all.



Bless you Otis. How do you manage to keep in such good form?
Are the kids easy enough??


----------



## Nacian (Aug 18, 2011)

Cat Laurelle said:


> Studying Law of Attraction most of the time.


Anyhting you want to share with us regarding this law??


----------



## Zedten (Aug 18, 2011)

my ballet class 
love dancing, the energy, the vibe within our group, and time for me away from work, house, and family! (tho' I do love my children  )


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 18, 2011)

You always get what you focus on.


----------



## Baron (Aug 18, 2011)

Cat Laurelle said:


> You always get what you focus on.



I've been focusing on Angelina for years but she's still with Brad.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 21, 2011)

I love saddling up my horse and going for a long ride in the woods. I do a lot of my writing in my head--while on my horse... Peace...Jul


----------



## Jane Martin (Aug 23, 2011)

Firemajic, I'll second that.  There is nothing better for my soul than taking my horse out where I'm surrounded by grass, trees and quiet.  Actually I used to love taking a book out to her field in the good weather & just lying in the grass.  That was in the days when she was on a friend's farm- I dont do that now because she's on a livery yard & they already think I'm not all there.  Anyway, she just had a foal so I'd be too busy playing with the baby to read anyway lol


----------



## Zedten (Aug 24, 2011)

Jane Martin said:


> Firemajic, I'll second that.  There is nothing better for my soul than taking my horse out where I'm surrounded by grass, trees and quiet.  Actually I used to love taking a book out to her field in the good weather & just lying in the grass.  That was in the days when she was on a friend's farm- I dont do that now because she's on a livery yard & they already think I'm not all there.  Anyway, she just had a foal so I'd be too busy playing with the baby to read anyway lol



that sounds so lovely, that would be me when I have my own horse..... one day


----------



## Nacian (Aug 24, 2011)

Zedten said:


> that sounds so lovely, that would be me when I have my own horse..... one day


EEk!!
I am too scared of horses.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 24, 2011)

Waking up....


----------



## Nacian (Aug 24, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> Waking up....


Haha..it makes sense.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 24, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Haha..it makes sense.



It does when you are my age...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 24, 2011)

I look forward to the onset of spring once Christmas is done. Those dark days of winter sometimes get me down. Starlings, daffodils, girls wearing skirts, etc. etc.

Oh, and I'm really looking forward to the :rugby: world cup.


----------



## ankles (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm a natural-born optimist. I don't take too much seriously except my work and my family. There's always a lot of laughing going on in our home, and laughter _is_ the best medicine when one of us has had a bit of a rough day. But those are few and far between.


----------



## moderan (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;43eQXbBYywg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43eQXbBYywg[/video]
I want to see what color these will be. The motherbird is green and yellow with turquoise underparts and the fatherbird is white with turquoise. Most of our birds are slate blue and white. The little ones make plenty of noise as they're always hungry...the five of these will give us 18 total. The smallest two are three days old, the oldest are almost two weeks.


----------



## Nacian (Aug 25, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> It does when you are my age...


How do you mean?
The older you get the earlier you want toget up?


----------



## Nacian (Aug 25, 2011)

ankles said:


> I'm a natural-born optimist. I don't take too much seriously except my work and my family. There's always a lot of laughing going on in our home, and* laughter is the best medicine *when one of us has had a bit of a rough day. But those are few and far between.


Agreed. Laughter is everything.
Love a bit of giggle here and then.


----------



## Jane Martin (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a lot of laughter in our family & it keeps us sane.  Besides, it doesnt do to take yourself too seriously!


----------



## Bluesman (Aug 28, 2011)

After standing up all day i look forward to sitting down, ah the simple things in life.


----------



## garza (Aug 30, 2011)

What Bloggsworth means is that when you get into our age group, just waking up one more morning is a reason to celebrate.

But just now I'm looking forward to a cold pint.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 30, 2011)

Tea and toast; homemade cheese and spinach quiche with new potatoes and homemade beans; Christmas dinner; opening a brand-new game.

Redbush tea with jam on toast and some chocolate digestives is just my ultimate comfort food on a cold night; it will _never_ get boring. I can pretty much say the same for the next two.

The smell of a new game makes me tingle all over. Opening the case is about as satisfying as it gets for me, with that almost cracking sound that rattles the disc a little in its housing. Reading the booklets till my sister got her fat ass off the sofa has a place in my heart, too .


----------



## Tatham (Sep 11, 2011)

Finishing a book I've been reading and the reflective revelation that silently follows. I also recieved that feeling when I completed the first draft of my first novel recently. I love that feeling.
Coming home after a long days work is a very rewarding feeling. To see that happy face on my son as I step through the door makes my absense somewhat worthwhile.
And I share you optimism for recieving a new game there, Bruno. I think the feeling will be far greater, and more enhanced, when I finally have Skyrim in my hands. Oh, come to think of it, I look forward to stepping out into that infinite world for the first time. I had goose bumps after leaving that first dungeon in Oblivion and seeing that rich new world for the first time. I hope that emotion is replicated at every detail, and then refined.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 11, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Tea and toast; homemade cheese and spinach quiche with new potatoes and homemade beans; Christmas dinner; opening a brand-new game.
> 
> Redbush tea with jam on toast and some chocolate digestives is just my ultimate comfort food on a cold night; it will _never_ get boring. I can pretty much say the same for the next two.
> 
> The smell of a new game makes me tingle all over. Opening the case is about as satisfying as it gets for me, with that almost cracking sound that rattles the disc a little in its housing. Reading the booklets till my sister got her fat ass off the sofa has a place in my heart, too .



Games as in console games?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 11, 2011)

I like traveling to work in the car and also traveling back is very nice......infact it,s the best part of my day, pure bliss just me my thoughts and the radio and sometimes if i,m feeling devilishly naughty i,ll turn the radio off. But then the 20 minute journey ends and i arrive at work or at home those humans are such hard work.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 11, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I like traveling to work in the car and also traveling back is very nice......infact it,s the best part of my day, pure bliss just me my thoughts and the radio and sometimes if i,m feeling devilishly naughty i,ll turn the radio off. But then the 20 minute journey ends and i arrive at work or at home those humans are such hard work
> .



How can turning the radio off be devilishly naughty???


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 11, 2011)

Tatham said:


> And I share you optimism for recieving a new game there, Bruno. I think the feeling will be far greater, and more enhanced, when I finally have Skyrim in my hands. Oh, come to think of it, I look forward to stepping out into that infinite world for the first time. I had goose bumps after leaving that first dungeon in Oblivion and seeing that rich new world for the first time. I hope that emotion is replicated at every detail, and then refined.



I hear you there, it's only two months away! 

When I finally stepped out of the Imperials Sewers and saw Cyrodiil for the first time . . . well, it's impossible to explain but it's still one my of all-time favourite gaming memories. Descending into Rapture in _Bioshock_ is up there, too, and arriving at City 17 in _Half Life 2_.  

I look forward to exploring a new slice of beautiful Tamriel; bring it on Bethesda!


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 11, 2011)

Nacian said:


> How can turning the radio off be devilishly naughty???



I like to be daring now and again and if i,m feelig naughty i turn the radio off , it,s just me being naughty  you should try it sometime it,s Rock n roll. Go on and give it a go it,s pure bliss.


----------



## theclowntree (Sep 15, 2011)

the feeling or relief and exhilaration that comes when finishing a story.  That 45 second burst of intense joy is worth it all.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 15, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I like to be daring now and again and if i,m feelig naughty i turn the radio off , it,s just me being naughty  you should try it sometime it,s Rock n roll. Go on and give it a go it,s pure bliss.


But doesn't turning the radio off makes all quiet haha....when I use to have a car I always had kiss100 on..I loved it!


----------



## Nacian (Sep 15, 2011)

theclowntree said:


> the feeling or relief and exhilaration that comes when finishing a story.  That 45 second burst of intense joy is worth it all.


I think I just know what you mean.


----------



## Blissful Lissy (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm constantly looking forward to the next time I get to see my girlfriend! We're long-distance.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 27, 2011)

Growing old disgracefully, in an irreverent fashion.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2011)

Nacian said:


> How do you keep positive andwhat motivates you as a person?



I like to smile, and I like to make others smile. Staying happy. That's what motivates me

How do I keep positive? 
Treat people well, help those I can, don't get dragged down by negativity. If I can make someone else happy, I've made myself happy.


----------

